# canned salmon recipes



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

cant remember how much salt and vinegar to put in each pint if you could give me a recipe thanks alot keep your hooks sharp


----------



## Treehopper (Aug 18, 2007)

I'd be curious too, according to the "blue book" no vinegar, only brining of the fish, packing after a 1 hour draining, packed dry into jars and pressure canned.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I use a teaspoon of white vinegar, a tablespoon of spicy V8, 1/4 teaspoon of seasalt.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> I use a teaspoon of white vinegar, a tablespoon of spicy V8, 1/4 teaspoon of seasalt.


Good idea on the spicy V8. I have use a little ketchup for color but it leaves a slight sweet taste.


----------



## onlyflyfish4vr (Nov 22, 2009)

Did a batch Saturday. I also do "2pawsriver"s recipe, but use Campbells tomato juice, and apple cider vinegar instead of white. Have found some of the generic cheaper tomato juices turn brownish after pressure canning. Sometimes add a drop or two of liquid smoke also for a great taste.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Try adding a few slices of Jalapeno pepper. Adds a nice little bite to it and is very good!!!


----------



## SteelinTime (Apr 27, 2009)

Try a teaspoon of kosher salt, a teaspoon of lemon juice, a teaspoon of vegetable oil and 2 tablespoons of Billy Bones Original BBQ Sauce. The sauce is thin and doesn't color much but all the spices go into the fish. Same recipe is good on Lakers minus the vegetable oil....

Scott


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

You dont have to add anything to the fish to can. If fish is raw we pack fish tightly to within 1" of top. If fish is cooked then you will have to add liquid, we normally use chicken broth. Pressure cook according to directions. If I remember right, its 11 lbs pressure for 90 minutes. We have done our salmon this way for a number of years and have had no problem at all. We like salmon patties, and sometimes use the canned salmon like you would use tuna for sandwiches or a noodle cassarole.

They are many recipes for canning, they all sound good.

Good Luck.


----------



## Money Pit (Aug 18, 2006)

Generally I use 1T of apple cider vinegar and 1t of ketchup for color.

I tried a couple of batches with jalapenos, garlic cloves and onions in various combinations and some with dill, garlic cloves, onions, 2T vinegar and olive oil. Haven't tried any of it yet.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

SteelinTime said:


> Try a teaspoon of kosher salt, a teaspoon of lemon juice, a teaspoon of vegetable oil and 2 tablespoons of Billy Bones Original BBQ Sauce. The sauce is thin and doesn't color much but all the spices go into the fish. Same recipe is good on Lakers minus the vegetable oil....
> 
> Scott


Yep, same one I use, except I add also 1 tsp. of garlic(fresh if possible) and 1 tblsp. of Franks red hot instead of BBQ This is for 1 quart.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You can add any of a number of McCoriicks or other packages seasonings. I use a tablespoon of white vinager, a teaspoon of kosher salt and a couple of tablespoons of distilled water. I wait about 10 days before I open a jar by then the bones are dissolved.


----------

